# What can you tell me about Greasy Hill Custom smokers?



## berger (Feb 19, 2014)

I am looking at the BR-01 smoker.   

Anyone have any info on them?













Smoker1.jpg



__ berger
__ Feb 19, 2014


















Smoker2.jpg



__ berger
__ Feb 19, 2014


















Smoker3.jpg



__ berger
__ Feb 19, 2014


















Smoker4.jpg



__ berger
__ Feb 19, 2014


















Smoker5.jpg



__ berger
__ Feb 19, 2014


















Smoker6.jpg



__ berger
__ Feb 19, 2014


----------



## sidpost (Feb 20, 2014)

Where do you live?  What attracts you to this maker?


----------



## berger (Feb 20, 2014)

I live in Georgia. I like the price. A reverse flow. The size is right. I am looking for something to do festival and caterings off of. Probably be used more as a hot box but want the capability to smoke on it when I feel like it. Firebox doesn't seem too small. Stacks seem right.


----------



## berger (Feb 20, 2014)

It looks pretty straight forward. I don't need bells and whistles and I don't have deep pockets.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Feb 20, 2014)

Talk to them and see if they'll let you fire one up for a few hours onsite and check it out.  See how  easy it is to get up to temp and maintain temps.

You supply the fuel and labor, their only risk is loosing a sale, right?


----------



## eman (Feb 21, 2014)

I can vouch for a lang or a bubba .Never heard of greasy hill.


----------



## berger (Feb 21, 2014)

I've used a Lang. Out of my price range right now. Never used a Bubba, but it also is outta my budget. Picking one of these up Monday. Will fire it up Tuesday and let you know. Got Beer, Bourbon and BBQ Fest next Saturday and will have it there. Time to put it to the test.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a friend with a similar smoker. Biggest issue is airflow, as well as real short reverse flow plate (only 2/3 of the smoker chamber). Getting it up to temp can be a challenge. 

These look like the same pits from Custom Pits out of Alabama.


----------



## crazyq (Feb 23, 2014)

To me, the firebox looks small. Which would lead to the above mentioned issues. 

Edit: i looked it up on their site and if its a 30"x60" with a 30"x24"x24" firebox it should be good as far as size. As long as those sizes are correct. 

Let us know how it does tho. I never seen or cooked on one in person.


----------



## ribwizzard (Feb 23, 2014)

I think these guys throw together whatever looks good enough to sell.  The couple we have seen here on this site have had problems. This looks like a different model, and should perform better than the other two,  .....think maybe someone should introduce them to this site so they can put a little better design together.


----------



## berger (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, I went ahead and ordered one up.  Was supposed to be ready on the 12th but the lady who runs it called me and got me one built over the weekend.  Went and picked it up yesterday.

Sprayed it down with some cooking oil and fired it up.  Used about 1/3 of a bag of Matchlight (yeah, I'll go to hell for using it, but I'm ok with it), threw a couple splits on there and let nature run its course.  After about 30 minutes, I was still sitting around 150 degrees and started to worry that the issue with heating it up may be true.  I threw a couple more splits on and crossed my finger.

I ended up hitting 250 right about 53 minutes in.  I got it up to 300 about 10 minutes later (actually, 8, but who's counting).  This was in 41 degree weather with rain. 

It has been about 2 1/2 hours and I've added one fairly decent size split to the fire.  It's been holding pretty close to 250 with the butterfly vents about 3/4 closed and chimney pretty wide open.  I have been opening and closing the chamber door a little too much, but it is right around 225 and a nice stream of blue smoke coming out. 

So far so good.


----------



## berger (Feb 25, 2014)

One other thing I didn't do at the beginning but adjusted when I was waiting for it to rise to temp was to lift the nose a little higher.  Don't know if it was just the fire getting going or the adjustment, but the temp rose quicker after that.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats. Glad it working for you.

Did you go with the BR-01 or a different model?


----------



## berger (Feb 25, 2014)

I went with the BR-01.  I really don't need all the other stuff the more expensive models came with.  It would be nice to have a crate to hold wood, but I think I am just going to attach milk crates to the top of the firebox when transporting and then take them off when I get there.  The rib holding boxes seem like they would be great, but I used to use a Lang that had those and never used them really.  I've got a Yeti and some cambro boxes that work pretty well for holding stuff hot.

Now I just need something to smoke...  (On the smoker, I mean)


----------



## glocksrock (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats on your new toy. Don't forget to post some q-view pics!


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 25, 2014)

Good to go. Considering you've had a Lang I would be interested in an owners comparison of the two.


----------



## hogheavenllc (Feb 26, 2014)

hey guys just wondering how the smoker is I was in contact with greasy hill yesterday about the same smoker I to thought something was fishy with the prices that's more than half the price of most ive been looking at is it worth it I also have a bbq business looking to mount to my trailer any help would be great they are hard to find up by me in new jersey thanks


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 26, 2014)

hogheavenllc said:


> hey guys just wondering how the smoker is I was in contact with greasy hill yesterday about the same smoker I to thought something was fishy with the prices that's more than half the price of most ive been looking at is it worth it I also have a bbq business looking to mount to my trailer any help would be great they are hard to find up by me in new jersey thanks


Hog,

The more research I have done, there appears to be 3-5 companies "producing" and saleing the same smokers. Greasy Hill and Custom Pits appears to have the same smokers. I can't recall the other companies I have seen in the past couple weeks. I'm not making a judgment on their quality because I have not personally cooked on either of them.

I have a friend that has one of these clones and after a a couple modifications, he is able to produce some good 'cue out of it. The flip-side is that I had a welder build me a Lang clone and it was a beast. Was all but automatic, one stick an hour and it rolled. I can give you the builders name if you are interested. He is at the Maryland/Delaware border.

Sorry, did not mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## hogheavenllc (Feb 26, 2014)

hey va thanks for the info I was noticing the same thing between the companies something up there maybe but who knows I would definitely be interested in your builders name plus its way closer to me has he made more than just yours ive been looking at lang for a while now but one its to small and the other is to big need like a in between one do you have any pics you can send me that would be great thanks again


----------



## glocksrock (Feb 27, 2014)

Lang has some things they make that they don't have on their website, for instance they make a model called the 36 stretch, which is the length of the 36 with chargiller, except it's one single smoke chamber with no chargriller, just the smoker and a firebox that is the size of the firebox on the model 48. You can find a video of it on youtube, just search for lang 36 stretch. Not sure about the pricing, or what other stuff they may be able to do, but just give them a call and they will advise you better than anyone.


----------



## ribwizzard (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm still trying to find out what's up with several places building similar designs?  I'm thinking it must be a shop class project or something???


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm confused as to why people want to tell the OP about other smokers when he asked specifically about Greasy Hill Customs...   "I'm Sooooooo Confused" (head between hands)


----------



## crazyq (Feb 28, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm confused as to why people want to tell the OP about other smokers when he asked specifically about Greasy Hill Customs... "I'm Sooooooo Confused" (head between hands)


maybe he's not aware of better pits out there or ones to look out for so they are just giving advice? i don't see the issue with that? if the OP doesn't care about others then he/she can just over look that post and move on. 

no biggie


----------



## ribwizzard (Mar 1, 2014)

Confused, I'll make it clear, they are crap and people are trying to steer him away while still being politically correct and not offending anyone that has bought one.


----------



## crazyq (Mar 1, 2014)

Ribwizzard said:


> Confused, I'll make it clear, they are crap and people are trying to steer him away while still being politically correct and not offending anyone that has bought one.


Bingo!


----------



## va_connoisseur (Mar 1, 2014)

CrazyQ said:


> Bingo!



I can't say they are bad smokers. They are not the "name brand" smokers but I had and "off brand" and produced hundreds, if not thousands, of pounds of great cue last spring, summer, and  fall. 

I'm interested in hearing the OP opinion of the build quality compared to a Lang since he has owned both. I encourage him to get out and learn his new pit. He made a sizable investment, I hope it works out for the best.


----------



## crazyq (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh im sure itll heat up to 225/300 depending on cooking styles but the question isnt about cooking its about quality. Looking at the pics of the pits on their website they lack in the quality department. Anytime a trailer pit can made over the weekend and cost of materials and labor and profit comes to $1250 there is a lack of quality there. 


Im not saying take it back or that its junk or that it wont cook or anything like that. Just saying thats why we tend to "advise" people on pits when they ask for advice. 

I looked at lang before deciding ti build and theres a lot of things quality wise i dont like about the lang too. I hear they cook great and people that have em love em but i could point out a bunch of quality concerns i have about them and thats why i didnt buy from them. 

Like you id like to see some good pics of it and hear from the OP his opinion on the quality and cooking of it. I hope its great cause then its a good source for that budget cooker that cant afford a big brand name cooker.


----------



## hogheavenllc (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys I ended up going with Custompits and fabrications spoke with the owners and they are building it the way I want seem really good the y have a website and also have some YouTube videos have 2 locations Georgia and Virginia I naturally went with Va cause it's a lot closer I am also going down there to visit the factory and watch some of the build thank you for all the help can't wIt to get this thing and start smoking said 3-4 weeks thanks again


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats on your new pit, that wait is going to seem like forever, but I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## winwhiskey (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been building my own for the past year and I am ready to throw in the towel, I found the Greasy Hill also and another about the same price but the cost to ship to new England is a deal breaker, I would love to contact your person in Delaware if you can share an email or web site


----------



## tn smoke (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking for some advice fellas. I am an amateur smoker, have borrowed a few friends rigs and decided it was time to get my own. Am not looking to produce for competition or commercially, but with that being said I want to produce quality Q. I have been researching for a while, and it seemed that Greasy Hill was a good value. I know that Lang's are well know and have used one. Saw meadow creek and those looked extremely well made, but way out of my price range. 

My question is: are these really so low quality that it is not even worth buying? I actually called and put an order in on a 401 model ($2100) yesterday before I found this stream. That includes a charcoal griller and rib box. I felt that was a good price for all of that, but if the temperature regulation isnt consistent or it is hard to get temp, its not worth it anyways. I am being a little hypocritical here, because I typically believe you get what you pay for but I am opting for the lower on the market now. But, Like I said, I'm an amateur and will only be using it a few times a year for cookouts/tailgates etc.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Apr 4, 2014)

I personally wouldn't buy something that has reviews as bad as these smokers do.

Not sure what part of TN you are in (I am assuming here because of your screen name) but check out Top Shot BBQ here on SMF.  I think you'll be better off in the long run.


----------



## gobluelou74 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey Fellas,

I just a deposit down on the model 400 and I`m picking it up on May 17th. For the price of $2200, I really can`t go wrong. I could sell that thing up here in Michigan for what I paid for it with no problem. I`ll post pics once I get it and I`ll give ya`s my review.


----------



## winwhiskey (Apr 23, 2014)

just an update after reviewing all the specifications and 100 or so different posts I contacted Bubba Grills, Lonnie couldn't have been more helpful and he delivered it to New England that same week, still haven't had a chance to use it though


----------



## hogheavenllc (May 13, 2014)

I went with Custompits and fabrication out of virginia really well built using it now for 3 months great


----------



## brooksy (May 13, 2014)

I love how people have advice or comments about a smoker they have never cooked on or probably never seen in person. I have the hbt 400 which is the same as the greasy hill model. They share the same building in section Alabama. I went there and picked mine up over a month ago and have had no problems at all with it. 













0412140826.jpg



__ brooksy
__ May 13, 2014





  I believe you get what you pay for and for the money you can't beat this rig. I talk to a guy in Indiana that had a greasy hill rig and he loves his also. If you are a real cooker you can turn out good food in a cheaper rig without spending big money.


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 14, 2014)

hogheavenllc said:


> I went with Custompits and fabrication out of virginia really well built using it now for 3 months great


Glad you got your rig and it's working out for you. I took delivery of my new pit two weeks ago.


----------



## hughes (May 16, 2014)

just got one and it sucks


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 20, 2014)

hughes said:


> just got one and it sucks


Tell us more. What are the issues? Have you contacted the maker? Maybe some of the folks here who have a similar smoker can assist you


----------



## brooksy (May 21, 2014)

hughes said:


> just got one and it sucks


post a pic of your rig and explain the problems. I would venture to say this is a false post. There is another thread on here talking about the poor construction of Lang's but people will continue to think they are top of the line smokers. I've never owned a Lang but I'm sure the people that do even with the problems still turn it awesome Q. I read the bad reviews on greasy hill and almost let them change my mind. I'm so glad I didn't. Yes there are some leaks but almost every smoker has some and they are easily fixed which I haven't even done because it doesn't affect my cooking. If you know how to cook and know how to work the vents then it doesn't matter what kind of rig you have you can turn out good food.


----------



## gobluelou74 (May 26, 2014)

Hey everyone!  Just wanted you's to know that I drove down to Greasy Hill Smokers from Michigan and purchased the Model 400, I got her home last Saturday,  seasoned it and the very next day I smoked 4 racks of ribs and a chicken. They turned out great. Then this past Saturday,  I smoked 20 pork shoulders in it and they turned out even better!  Thennnnnnnn, yesterday I smoked 26 racks of spareribs and 10 chickens and they were spot on beautiful!!!! I absolutely love this smoker!


----------



## brooksy (May 27, 2014)

Gobluelou74 said:


> Hey everyone!  Just wanted you's to know that I drove down to Greasy Hill Smokers from Michigan and purchased the Model 400, I got her home last Saturday,  seasoned it and the very next day I smoked 4 racks of ribs and a chicken. They turned out great. Then this past Saturday,  I smoked 20 pork shoulders in it and they turned out even better!  Thennnnnnnn, yesterday I smoked 26 racks of spareribs and 10 chickens and they were spot on beautiful!!!! I absolutely love this smoker!


 Let's see some pics of the rig in action!!  No pics never happened! It's nice to hear that someone else is very happy with their smoker from greasy hill. I think the people that talk bad about them either don't have one or couldn't cook to save their lives. Either way let's see the goods.


----------



## gobluelou74 (May 27, 2014)

20140525_152604.jpg



__ gobluelou74
__ May 27, 2014


----------



## gobluelou74 (May 27, 2014)

These are 26 racks of ribs that I smoked Sunday...they turned out spot on!


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 27, 2014)

Gobluelou74 said:


> 20140525_152604.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a happy smoker


----------



## brooksy (May 27, 2014)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 28, 2014)

Gobluelou74 said:


> 20140525_152604.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would look into some rib racks If I were gonna keep doing that many ribs at once....  smoker sure does look good full up like that ....


----------



## abek-a-que (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm looking at one of the greasy hill smokers.....feedback from an owner?


----------



## abek-a-que (Jun 7, 2014)

Are you still satisfied with ur purchase?


----------



## abek-a-que (Jun 7, 2014)

what type of smoker is that and are you happy with it?


----------



## brooksy (Jun 7, 2014)

ABEK-A-QUE said:


> what type of smoker is that and are you happy with it?


  I have the 400 model and am 100% happy with it. Holds heat great and cooks some damn good q. I almost second guessed my purchase because of the bad reviews but I'm thinking that those results might be full of you know what!! The only thing I might change is a counter balance on the door and bigger work shelf which I've told them about today actually. It's a great grill for the money and won't let you down


----------



## carl sharp (Aug 23, 2014)

As the owner of a Beams Custom Smoker (same guy - previous name: Now known as Greasy Hill Customs), I can say that I think they build a pretty decent offset smoker.  I would NOT trade mine for anything less than a Jambo, and I would have to think real hard before doing that.  

My smoker was actually one of his early builds, and it did suffer from some "first time builder" issues.  Specifically, it needed better air flow on the exhaust - my model had two small exhaust pipes, and I cured the issue by adding a 6" inch (round) exhaust, which I now use exclusively.  (The 2" square exhaust tubes were just way too small.)

I also made sure that my exhaust inlet was below the level of the cooking racks, which forces the smoke to somewhat pressurize the cooking chamber before it can escape.  Bottom line:  great smoke penetration in the meat.

My smoker is very easy to get up to temp and it will hold 225 with minimal input on my part.  (Although, a big part of that probably comes with practice on a given unit.)  The only really negatives I can give are the rough finishes in the firebox opening to the smoking chamber, and the paint finish is pretty basic.  Also, you will want to add better thermometers than the originals, and they really should be mounted at the cooking level, not in the top of the chamber.

I am including of photo of my smoker in action down at Madison, IN last weekend at their Ribberfest contest.  It will be used again next weekend at Connersville, IN at the Thunder in the Park BBQ festival.  (Note:  The tent was to keep the firewood in the back of the pickup dry.)

Thanks,

Carl.













CarlsSmoker.JPG



__ carl sharp
__ Aug 23, 2014


----------



## carl sharp (Aug 28, 2014)

Also, to those who said the fire box is too small, I think mine is more than adequate (size wise), and if I get in a hurry (and forget to close off the exhaust, once I achieve my desired temp), can easily hit 500+ - not where I want to cook!  If I were to make any changes to my rig, it would be to order the same unit; but, with an insulated firebox.  However, the non-insulated version works great to heat water (or make coffee) when you don't have access to electric...


----------



## brooksy (Aug 29, 2014)

Carl Sharp said:


> Also, to those who said the fire box is too small, I think mine is more than adequate (size wise), and if I get in a hurry (and forget to close off the exhaust, once I achieve my desired temp), can easily hit 500+ - not where I want to cook!  If I were to make any changes to my rig, it would be to order the same unit; but, with an insulated firebox.  However, the non-insulated version works great to heat water (or make coffee) when you don't have access to electric...


  I've said it before the people making the negative comments have more likely than not never seen one of these smokers in person and have never used one either. I don't know how anyone can look at a picture and say that these smokers aren't any good. I've had nothing but great food come out of mine!


----------



## lil syd (Oct 14, 2014)

I own two smokers, A five year old model built for me from East Texas Smoker Company that I paid $3400 dollars for (built from a 250 gallon propane tank) And this July I purchased a Br-I model from Greasy Hill customs. I need something smaller to leave in my hometown to use once a year for a family reunion. I found those guys on Ebay which led me to their site. They have reasonable prices and since this smoker was not for my business and would mostly just get use when I was back in town I figured for $1200 dollars it was worth a shot. I seasoned it and smoked on it the same weekend I drove down and picked it up (from Minnesota to Alabama). It is 1/4 in diamond plate steel and holds temp very well, I used half the charcoal I normally use in my big smoker. For the reunion, I had it filled with 18 slabs and 18 slabs worth of rib tips too, Plus 4 butts. It handled everything great and if you are wondering how I got that much meat in there, I use rib racks but it was very full. For the price it can't be beat. There are a few very minor things which they did point out to me to keep cost down like not a super finished grind on the welds but very solid not spotty at all. Also the sleeve for the racks is not super tight but they are not going anywhere. I guess I am saying if you don't have 4 or 5 grand plus to get into a bigger than home size rig this one is definitely worth a shot.


----------



## copaaz (Jul 22, 2017)

The last reply on this post was almost three years ago.  I am considering Greasy Hill.  For those of you that have purchased from them, could you update me on how your pit is doing?


----------



## mowin (Jul 22, 2017)

copaaz said:


> The last reply on this post was almost three years ago.  I am considering Greasy Hill.  For those of you that have purchased from them, could you update me on how your pit is doing?



I looked hard at them as well as HBT.  Looks like theres a few manufacturers putting out the same pit, for a great price.
Theres a bbq place near me that has two greasy hill smokers. I pretty much crawled in and out of them. Watched him feed the fire, ECT. He was strictly going by the stock therms, but the right side was about 40* hotter than the left. The finish work is lacking. Sloppy welds, some hinges door latches crooked. The holes from the firebox to the cook chamber and to the warmer are jagged and not clean.  Put out some decent food, but the PP was dry. Not the pits fault? 

I believe the warming box is 11g steel, not 1/4" like the CC.  All in all not bad, but i chose to go with bubba grills for not much more $$
Theres definitely more bad reviews than good ones, but if you can go look at one it would definitely help. 

Good luck in your choice.


----------



## copaaz (Jul 22, 2017)

I wrote bubba grills off because their website sucks and you can't see the pits up close.  When you click on the images they will not open larger.


----------



## mowin (Jul 22, 2017)

If you hold the pic, it gives you a option to open in a new tab. 
I agree there site needs work, but I'm not cooking on a website.

Plus there a lot of good reviews, and very few if any bad ones.


----------

